

The office that is just like a giant playground - thankuz
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2012240/Davison-offices-Pittsburgh-just-like-real-life-Willy-Wonka-factory.html

======
masnick
Wow -- some of those pictures show CRT monitors on employees' desks.

~~~
thankuz
That's what happens when you spend more on the atmosphere than their equipment
:) Hope that wasn't what their first round funding went to.

